# Northern Century Race July 11-13 in the PNW



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

It looks like we're on for this as I repaired the previous weekend's carnage and heard back from the organizer. The race starts on Friday at 7:00 PM and the cutoff is Sunday at 3:00 PM for 100 miles of non stop double handed racing. I'm really looking forward to this, especially since the forecast is calling for 15-25 knot winds.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Good luck Charlie


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Thanks Jody. I've got a rook as crew but he can do well enough that I can get a nap or two in.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

CharlieCobra said:


> Thanks Jody. I've got a rook as crew but he can do well enough that I can get a nap or two in.


Well that is better than no crew anyways - besides I know you'll not sleep a wink.

I looked into it - but doubt my boat meets most of the specs outlined (at least from all the life raft perspective) and the one person that usually crews with me will be out of town....

Just try to keep that Genoa in one piece


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

They changed it to PIYA III. Yeah, I'll try not to blow this one up this time.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

What was the PIYA rating, I?!?!?! This race just goes around the sanjuans does it not? Do not see a reason for the I rating, could possibly see the II, altho III would be minimum. IV would be the worst of them! I could just imagine a laser showing up!

Good luck!

Looks like I'll be traveling my bobcat and other equipment for a 2'ish week stay on Crane island sunday or monday.

marty


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

The rating was II and yes, it's a race around the San Juan's. I'm hoping the air is heavier than normal for this time of year.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

What does "Hello Gorgeous" rate in PHRF Jody?


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

CharlieCobra said:


> What does "Hello Gorgeous" rate in PHRF Jody?


Its a 105 ...I'll give ya a call later today there Charlie..


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

So, how'd it go there Charlie?


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

We got smoked. I don't have the pics and video ready yet but I'll give a run down on it.

1. We lost at the start by being on the wrong end of the line and late. Never having raced before as the helm, I wasn't sure of the timing so the other boats got a nice lift and ran off. They were able to get through the little flat spot quicker and into the wind on the other side much earlier. By the time we hit the better air, they had a 2+ mile lead.

2. We couldn't point as high as they could. Another first race lesson was figuring out how to get Oh Joy to point close to what the other boats could so they were able to extend their lead.

3. The wind died right after midnight while we were in narrow water and we spent the next 6 hours drifting backwards and lost 5 NM in the process. By 7 AM I had to drift/skull into a current to take me around Sinclair Island, which we had passed the night before, and drift up and around it with the flood to find wind. The other boats had been able to get to the Georgia Strait and had more options and wind for dealing with the tide. Again, this was a result of the first hour of the race.

4. We had a nice run up to Cherry Point where the wind died again and the tide turned once more. By 5 PM we had again lost several miles and still hadn't hit the first mark at Point Roberts while the other boats had turned early that AM and had a nice spin run down to Boundary Pass.

We retired and then had to call for a tow when the Perkins came up lame after it split the oil filter, dumping all of the oil in the bilge AGAIN! It was a cold wet tow, with the tide and against the 20-25 knot wind, so the entire boat was very wet.

All in all, a fun time and good eating but not much sleep. I got 4 hrs in 48 during the race. That $400 Genny performs like a $400 Genny. Fine for cruising but not for racing. It probably cost me 10* worth of pointing ability with speed. I'll be out there again next year for this one.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

It happens sadly. Sounds like it was a dickens of an experience and nothing is more frustrating than having to sit idly by when every one else is past the marks...Hopefully, next year will be better. 

I plan on doing the race we talked about - your more than welcome to join on mine, as I have not committed a second crew member yet (you can have dibs on that)...I only burn oil, and have a slew of sails that can be tossed around  But we still may miss the mark as well!


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

BTW Charlie - just because this is an issue with mine - are your sure your dipstick actually suctions in? I loose quite a bit of oil heeling - and tomorrow I am replacing the dipstick because - its the only source of oil that comes out when I do the actual investigation.... something to think about at least...


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, it's not the dipstick. This old girl likes to eat the occasional filter. It's rather tight in there so I'll probably rig a remote filter setup while at refit. I'll have a plate machined and mount the filter on a bulkhead while running some good braided stainless lines to and from the engine.


----------

